# Those beautiful double dilutes



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Pretty pretty!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I love them too!! This is Bonnie she an 11 year old cremello paint mare.

Bonnie.









Bonnie with her 3 year old filly Cheyenne.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

HorseLovinLady said:


> I love them too!! This is Bonnie she an 11 year old cremello paint mare.
> 
> Bonnie.
> 
> ...



Very pretty girls you got there.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Sooo handsome


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

Yay Double Dilutes!  I love them! My baby's other Mom lol is a Double Dilute but not sure which C, P or SC. Could you folks tell from photos? I've always wanted to know! Thanks!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I think cremello based on the colour of the tail. Perlinos usually have darker manes and tails and a smokey cream will generally be darker than your horse. I'm no expert though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jclarke (Jul 18, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH what a beautiful one you share, Thank you for share. I have same one.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

jclarke said:


> LuvMyPerlinoQH what a beautiful one you share, Thank you for share. I have same one.


Thank you.


----------



## Horse (Jul 26, 2009)

this is my cremello when i first got him (black dots are flies) i am putting lots of weight on him


----------



## Horse (Jul 26, 2009)

DSCN0998 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Do they have white eyes?


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

nicole25 said:


> Do they have white eyes?


No they have blue eyes.


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is my kids little Cremello Welsh A 'Rocket'...


----------

